# Welding pipeline handbook



## حامد الحمداوي (15 يوليو 2009)

book about welding of pipeline ​ 

download the book ​ 


http://mihd.net/ge0isu

http://mihd.net/8xymwa1​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## حمادة محمود (11 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر وربنا يبارك فيك


----------

